# DIY Equipment



## Michael van Jaarsveld (17/8/16)

So...

Payday is around the corner and so is vapecon. I have been looking at getting into diy and was wondering if anyone had some spare equipment that I could use.

I youtubed and saw that they say mixing by weight is preferred and I think that is the way that I will go.

So basically, I am in Johannesburg area and I am looking at buying or receiving some diy equipment and concentrates which I can start up with?

Let me know what you guys have and happy vaping!


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/16)

Great. I am sure you will enjoy!
The only thing I have spare is some syringes but those are cheap to buy in any case. As for flavours, first find some recipes you think you may like and then buy the concentrates for those.


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (17/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Great. I am sure you will enjoy!
> The only thing I have spare is some syringes but those are cheap to buy in any case. As for flavours, first find some recipes you think you may like and then buy the concentrates for those.


Thanks for the reply man. I think I will be okay with syringes. I was looking more at scales buy after some googling I see they are actually available from the China mall and they are surprisingly quite accurate and they last. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/16)

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Thanks for the reply man. I think I will be okay with syringes. I was looking more at scales buy after some googling I see they are actually available from the China mall and they are surprisingly quite accurate and they last.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I believe they are and some people on this forum have bought from the China Mall.
I bought mine from a vendor because it came with calibration weights and I like to accurately calibrate mine now and again. Send me a PM with what area you are in and what recipes you like and I will see if I have any flavours for you.


----------



## SDAYA (17/8/16)

Order the scale from BlckVapour

It's cheap and they delivery quick 

They have a mixing kit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (17/8/16)

SDAYA said:


> Order the scale from BlckVapour
> 
> It's cheap and they delivery quick
> 
> ...


Would it not be cheaper to buy the scales separately? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (17/8/16)

Blckvapour has a scale for in and around the region of R140 I think. Don't think you will get it much cheaper than that. 

And they will have a stall at Vapecon to boot


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (17/8/16)

Soutie said:


> Blckvapour has a scale for in and around the region of R140 I think. Don't think you will get it much cheaper than that.
> 
> And they will have a stall at Vapecon to boot



Oh separately buying a scale? I was referring to in the starter kits. I will have a look at vapecon then.

What amount of syringes etc do you advise?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SDAYA (17/8/16)

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Oh separately buying a scale? I was referring to in the starter kits. I will have a look at vapecon then.
> 
> What amount of syringes etc do you advise?
> 
> ...



Buy the kit and it will give you everything you need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (17/8/16)

Do you think they will be selling the vapestarter kits at vapecon? Or should I rather order online


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (17/8/16)

I wouldn't bother with a starter kit to be honest. Just buy PG, VG, nic, a scale, bottles and concentrates.

If you do need syringes you can get them really cheap at dischem. The beakers and pippets etc you won't use if you are using a scale, just drip directly in the bottle.

If anything you will have a huge amount of knowledge around you at Vapecon, and if this forum has shown me anything it's that this community is so free to help people out.

EDIT: Damn autocorrect spelling

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/8/16)

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Do you think they will be selling the vapestarter kits at vapecon? Or should I rather order online
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You can ask them under their vendor section.


----------



## SAVaper (18/8/16)

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Oh separately buying a scale? I was referring to in the starter kits. I will have a look at vapecon then.
> 
> What amount of syringes etc do you advise?
> 
> ...



A scale is great and will be your main tool for mixing but I still use syringes from time to time.
When I mix only 10ml as a tester I use syringes for the flavours that are very small volumes.
When I want to change the NIC content of a juice, I use a syringe.

Get 5 x 3ml, 5 x 5ml, 10 x 1ml insulin, and maybe a 10 or 20 ml syringe for larger volumes of VG. When I started mixing recipes I used a 1ml syringe per flavour. I did not want to cross contaminate flavours and I did not want to wash and dry syringes in between. Ended up with piles of syringes if I mix 4 or 5 recipes on the same day. Then you have to clean all of them and that is where I realised that a scale is the best. Drip straight from the flavour bottles into your mixing bottle and nothing to clean. Can do a lot of different recipes in no time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 0FTG0 (5/9/16)

@Michael van Jaarsveld Hey bud. Came across your thread and read through it. Did you come right with the starter kit. What did you end up getting? What flavors did you get? What have you made.


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (5/9/16)

0FTG0 said:


> @Michael van Jaarsveld Hey bud. Came across your thread and read through it. Did you come right with the starter kit. What did you end up getting? What flavors did you get? What have you made.


Nothing as of yet bud... I still need to get the supplies 

Sent from my Hisense U989 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0FTG0 (6/9/16)

@Michael van Jaarsveld If i may make a recommendation as you are new to the DIY side of e-liquide and having had a look at Blck Vapors starter kit i recommend it as it is more bang for your buck.
My recommendation is to buy the following in addition to the starter kit for flavors: 

SWEET LYCHEE CONCENTRATE (CAP) - R45
GOLDEN PINEAPPLE CONCENTRATE (CAP) R45
A box of Disposable gloves -R80 for 100

Do you need more? No. you may get more syringes over time or upgrade to a glass pippet (waste of money, it breaks) but over all start off with this. I recommend doing single/ fruity flavors to start off with to get the hang of it. Not only because it is simple but it can give you that immediate satisfaction of vaping it the day after. The flavors i have mentioned i mix at 7% single flavor for that refreshing goodness. Try it at that and adjust as needed. Only make 30ml batches at a time for now. make testers of 15ml and good luck. 
PS: check out this youtube channel for good simple recipes and great tutorials (no its not my youtube channel): New Amsterdam Vape

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (8/3/17)

Jack Lau said:


> Sup man if you are interested I'm getting rid of my DIY kit, I have
> 
> 30+ flaovours
> VG
> ...


Why are you getting rid of your diy kit? 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Lau (8/3/17)

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Why are you getting rid of your diy kit?
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


Moving to Cape Town end of April It's too much to travel with.


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (8/3/17)

Jack Lau said:


> Moving to Cape Town end of April It's too much to travel with.


Whatsapp me 0748030021 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------

